# Odd ?



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Guys I had a notice of interest e-mail from this forum, from a thread of about a year ago ...
Cant see a recent post on it so wonder how it was "ressurected" ? Â ???

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1035850789

This is the link, but in case it may cause a problem I have not made this linkable if you know what I mean.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

John, I saw this this morning too.....I think someone has made a post and then deleted it.

I tried this out on this forum on a thread titled Gallery Pics.
Made a post and deleted it, the thread moved right up to the top but showing the last post as the one before the test post I made!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How clever ! A way to bring up an old story , anonimously ( sp?) Â Â 

ps Kiss my rings ...LOL ;D


----------

